# met live in hd 2013-2014



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Does anyone know what next years schedule will be like?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Here are some rumors:

http://salazarfamilycircle.blogspot.co.nz/2012/10/met-rumors-2013-2014.html


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks mamascarlatti.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

obwan said:


> Thanks mamascarlatti.


What do you think of the possible line-up? I like it better than this season's. Specially Prince Igor, Werther, Onegin and The Nose.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I am super disappointed that they won't be HD'ing FrOSch or any of the other Strausses (especially the Arabella and Christine Goerke's Färberin in FrOSch) or the Britten they're doing. We don't need a repeat of that Cenerentola (not to mention YET ANOTHER Boheme), although the cast for Cenerentola is very nice, I will admit.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Quite agree about the Strauss and Britten. Yes the Cenerentola cast is cute, but then so was the original one.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Grigory Soloviov sang Caretaker, Policeman, 1st Newcomer in the Met's _The Nose_ in 2010 & I think he may be in the 2013 production. I hope I can find a cinema which shows this.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Grigory Soloviov sang Caretaker, Policeman, 1st Newcomer in the Met's _The Nose_ in 2010 & I think he may be in the 2013 production. *I hope I can find a cinema which shows this*.


Our vimeo friend will post it if not.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Quite agree about the Strauss and Britten. Yes the Cenerentola cast is cute, but then so was the original one.


And the production isn't _that_ good either.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Well of course I'm excited about it, but i really enjoy this season. I'm planning on seeing all of the productions this season. I've never seen a Britten opera, but both of my parents hated his music, so i'm not really all that dissapointed (although would love to see one just to know for sure), and i don't agree that much with the music critic. I thinjk Sandra radvanosky was excellent in Un Ballo and should be excellent in anything else as well. Plus, unless cosi is one of those operas like Die Clemenza da Tito, which you have to see as opposed to listen to, i'd much rather have idomeneo or abduction.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

obwan said:


> .unless cosi is one of those operas like Die Clemenza da Tito, which you have to see as opposed to listen to, i'd much rather have idomeneo or abduction.


I've seen the Met's cosi, and my advice would be, get a ticket to every performance - or if you don't believe me, get a ticket to the first so you'll be able to rectify your mistake as quickly as possible.


----------

